# Ranger 900



## macakm1 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a 2015 ranger 900 with superatv 6'' lift. Is it possible to stack the superatv 3'' bracket lift onto that? What problems may i run into by doing this?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

If you did that you would have to get longer axles, like +2's or so.. If not your axles would be at a very bad angle IF they worked at all. Not sure about super atv's but we tried that with an Outkast lift and it didn't work, but an Outkast 5" lift consists of 3" lift on arms and a 2" bracket lift with it.


----------



## macakm1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah. Super atv lift is arched arms and longer shocks. No brackets involved. Ill have to look into it more


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Even with my Outkast 5" lift I am now running "RZR" 900 stock length axles instead of Ranger stock length axles. You already have longer axles with the 6" so with another 3"of lift would mean at least 1 or 2 inches longer than those..


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Be sure to post back and let us know what you find out more about it please. What axles are you running now with that 6", rhinos ? What length are they ? Reason I asked is because my 5" is really more like a 6" when you measure the GC, tires are running true to size..


----------



## macakm1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry just finished the lift and tires today. I have the super atv 6" lift with a high lifter 2" bracket lift on 34" terms. Axle angle is 25° on front and rear. Soon to put limit straps on the front tho. Drove it down the street today rides great axle cups didn't get warm. Will test run them at mud nats tomorrow. Im using the +6 rhinos that come with the 6" lift


----------



## cancrane (Sep 21, 2015)

wondering how its been working?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes you can stack the bracket and will not need longer axles. You will still use +6 axles because your length between diff and hub are fixed length and will not change with just a bracket. I have customers running 3" an even 4" HL bracket kits stacked. Some have upgraded to turners but I do have some who are still running rhinos.


----------

